# My New to Me 1967 Piper Cherokee 140



## Geaux4it

Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.

Its almost as old as I am lol

-Geaux


----------



## TNHarley

Awesome man!


----------



## Darkwind

Geaux4it said:


> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux


Sweet!  I can't afford one right now, but when I can, we'll do a knifes edge pass!   LOL

Just kidding.


----------



## Geaux4it

TNHarley said:


> Awesome man!


Thanks. I have been flying all over Tennessee and Kentucky. Picked it up in Minneapolis at end of April.

I still feel like an 8 year old at Christmas

-Geaux


----------



## flacaltenn

Geaux4it said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome man!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have been flying all over Tennessee and Kentucky. Picked it up in Minneapolis at end of April.
> 
> I still feel like an 8 year old at Christmas
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


I could have flown that plane when it was only about 10 years old. Took Aviation in High School. Soloed at 19. licensed by 21. Gave it up in Cali when I went to Silicon Valley. Took a couple check-rides in the SF Bay area and it was ALL WORK and no pleasure. Just not the cruising laid back experience I had in Florida.

That and my 1st wife's cousin flew into a mountain top in the LA basin one night and she really didn't want me to do it anymore. ATC kinda helped him into the mountain. Just got his instrument rating.


----------



## williepete

"Where ya headed?"

"Tulsa."

"What for?"

"Get a Coke."


----------



## miketx

Geaux4it said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome man!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have been flying all over Tennessee and Kentucky. Picked it up in Minneapolis at end of April.
> 
> I still feel like an 8 year old at Christmas
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

So when you check out the hot babes are you "on approach?"


----------



## JGalt

Geaux4it said:


> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux




Awesome Cherokee, mang.

But I bet it's a bitch trying to find a parking spot at Walmart.


----------



## miketx

JGalt said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Cherokee, mang.
> 
> But I bet it's a bitch trying to find a parking spot at Walmart.
Click to expand...

DOH! He uses a Huey for that!


----------



## JGalt

miketx said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Cherokee, mang.
> 
> But I bet it's a bitch trying to find a parking spot at Walmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DOH! He uses a Huey for that!
Click to expand...



Well that's nice. Those Huey Cobras are pretty good at clearing parking lots in a hurry.


----------



## Geaux4it

flacaltenn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome man!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have been flying all over Tennessee and Kentucky. Picked it up in Minneapolis at end of April.
> 
> I still feel like an 8 year old at Christmas
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could have flown that plane when it was only about 10 years old. Took Aviation in High School. Soloed at 19. licensed by 21. Gave it up in Cali when I went to Silicon Valley. Took a couple check-rides in the SF Bay area and it was ALL WORK and no pleasure. Just not the cruising laid back experience I had in Florida.
> 
> That and my 1st wife's cousin flew into a mountain top in the LA basin one night and she really didn't want me to do it anymore. ATC kinda helped him into the mountain. Just got his instrument rating.
Click to expand...


Thats terrible. Situational awareness is key. I have all the ratings and stuff, but this girl is best suited for cruising over the Cumberland River and taking family for rides. Me and the wife will head to Destin or Myrtle Beach next week dependent on weather. Destin is tough this time of year with poop up T-Storms

-Geaux


----------



## WillowTree

What was getting current like? Were you pretty much starting over?


----------



## Geaux4it

williepete said:


> "Where ya headed?"
> 
> "Tulsa."
> 
> "What for?"
> 
> "Get a Coke."



lol... Last Friday I flew over to Cape Giradeau MO, 116 miles, just because. Because they had all you can eat Catfish at Sandy's Place on field

-Geaux


----------



## WillowTree

Geaux4it said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome man!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have been flying all over Tennessee and Kentucky. Picked it up in Minneapolis at end of April.
> 
> I still feel like an 8 year old at Christmas
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could have flown that plane when it was only about 10 years old. Took Aviation in High School. Soloed at 19. licensed by 21. Gave it up in Cali when I went to Silicon Valley. Took a couple check-rides in the SF Bay area and it was ALL WORK and no pleasure. Just not the cruising laid back experience I had in Florida.
> 
> That and my 1st wife's cousin flew into a mountain top in the LA basin one night and she really didn't want me to do it anymore. ATC kinda helped him into the mountain. Just got his instrument rating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats terrible. Situational awareness is key. I have all the ratings and stuff, but this girl is best suited for cruising over the Cumberland River and taking family for rides. Me and the wife will head to Destin or Myrtle Beach next week dependent on weather. Destin is tough this time of year with poop up T-Storms
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Oh hell yeah! I live south of destin, we went out yesterday morning on the boat and got caught in some massive squalls! Lightening everywhere. Be careful.


----------



## depotoo

We once flew to Brennan’s for breakfast from Tx.   Had a blast.    

Enjoy Geaux!





williepete said:


> "Where ya headed?"
> 
> "Tulsa."
> 
> "What for?"
> 
> "Get a Coke."


----------



## Geaux4it

WillowTree said:


> What was getting current like? Were you pretty much starting over?


Took me 3 hours  to get singed off. The biggest change was the use of an IPAD for navigation, charts, weather etc. When I broke out my paper VFR sectional the CFI joked and said when I opened my flight bag it was like a time capsule. He said paper charts are for heat shield in the window while parked. Below is a picture of the Ipad on my flight back from Minneapolis

-Geaux
---------


----------



## TNHarley

Geaux, im not too far down the road


----------



## Geaux4it

miketx said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome man!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have been flying all over Tennessee and Kentucky. Picked it up in Minneapolis at end of April.
> 
> I still feel like an 8 year old at Christmas
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when you check out the hot babes are you "on approach?"
Click to expand...


Its a magnet... the chicks dig it

-Geaux


----------



## williepete

Geaux4it said:


> Because they had *all you can eat* Catfish at Sandy's Place on field



Don't forget to recalculate your weight and balance.


----------



## williepete

Geaux4it said:


> When I broke out my paper VFR sectional the CFI joked and said when I opened my flight bag it was like a time capsule.



He's of the _Children of the Magenta_ generation.


----------



## Geaux4it

williepete said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I broke out my paper VFR sectional the CFI joked and said when I opened my flight bag it was like a time capsule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's of the _Children of the Magenta_ generation.
Click to expand...


Have you seen that video?

-Geaux


----------



## williepete

Geaux4it said:


> Have you seen that video?



Oh yeah. What's scary is that it came out in 1997, _*21 years ago*_. Those children are now seasoned captains who are mentoring the upcoming generation to be gadget nerds.


----------



## Moonglow

Geaux4it said:


> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux


Happy landings and find a third person if you and the wife are gonna join the mile high club....


----------



## Moonglow

JGalt said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Cherokee, mang.
> 
> But I bet it's a bitch trying to find a parking spot at Walmart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DOH! He uses a Huey for that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's nice. Those Huey Cobras are pretty good at clearing parking lots in a hurry.
Click to expand...

Especially the trash.


----------



## Moonglow

williepete said:


> "Where ya headed?"
> 
> "Tulsa."
> 
> "What for?"
> 
> "Get a Coke."


But why Tulsa?


----------



## Geaux4it

williepete said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen that video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. What's scary is that it came out in 1997, _*21 years ago*_. Those children are now seasoned captains who are mentoring the upcoming generation to be gadget nerds.
Click to expand...


There has been a recent push to fly stabilized approaches. IOW, extend downwind and drag it in. I call the BS flag. I was taught when the runway environment is available, take it. So on my BFR last August, the CFI said I would have failed a check ride because abeam the numbers, I pulled power and soon after started my left base turn. IMO, dragging it in exposes one to another aircraft doing just what I did and turning in front of you.

Times are a changing

-Geaux


----------



## WillowTree

Okay! One more question. 1967 plane! What is that IPad plugged into?


----------



## Moonglow

WillowTree said:


> Okay! One more question. 1967 plane! What is that IPad plugged into?


Cigarette lighter.


----------



## Geaux4it

Moonglow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay! One more question. 1967 plane! What is that IPad plugged into?
> 
> 
> 
> Cigarette lighter.
Click to expand...


Yes it was. But I was getting interference on my comms with Kansas City Center. Once home, another pilot told me the source is a well known problem. Don't plug into the cigarette lighter. I now use an external battery

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

Moonglow said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy landings and find a third person if you and the wife are gonna join the mile high club....
Click to expand...


To take video? 

-Geaux


----------



## williepete

Geaux4it said:


> I call the BS flag



Kids. Low and slow and below glide distance from the landing surface. Brilliant idea.

Long, straight in stabilized approaches are the norm for multiengine aircraft but singles have to be constantly vigilante for engine failure. The best insurance as you seem to know is to remain within gliding distance of your field.

Keep doing what you're doing please.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Geaux4it said:


> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux



  Whats something like that run if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## williepete

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Whats something like that run if you dont mind me asking?



As the old joke goes:

"How much money does it cost to fly?"

"All of it."


----------



## jon_berzerk

Geaux4it said:


> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux


nice looking plane i learned to fly in a 140 

and a Cessna 152


----------



## Moonglow

Geaux4it said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay! One more question. 1967 plane! What is that IPad plugged into?
> 
> 
> 
> Cigarette lighter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it was. But I was getting interference on my comms with Kansas City Center. Once home, another pilot told me the source is a well known problem. Don't plug into the cigarette lighter. I now use an external battery
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Or you could have put an RF filter on it but I understand.


----------



## Moonglow

williepete said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats something like that run if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the old joke goes:
> 
> "How much money does it cost to fly?"
> 
> "All of it."
Click to expand...

I was gonna ask him how long it took him to build up his arms to flap enough for a long flight, but....


----------



## jon_berzerk

JGalt said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Cherokee, mang.
> 
> But I bet it's a bitch trying to find a parking spot at Walmart.
Click to expand...



usually not many small airports usually have a  courtesy car for pilots


----------



## Moonglow

Geaux4it said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy landings and find a third person if you and the wife are gonna join the mile high club....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To take video?
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Well yes, as long as you have enough rope for the auto pilot.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

williepete said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats something like that run if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the old joke goes:
> 
> "How much money does it cost to fly?"
> 
> "All of it."
Click to expand...


  Like the hole in the water ya keep throwing money into.


----------



## Geaux4it

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats something like that run if you dont mind me asking?
Click to expand...

22K

-Geaux


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Geaux4it said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats something like that run if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 22K
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


  I figured far more.
Not bad at all. Of course there are the fringe purchases and costs as well as schooling.
   And the obviously mandatory maintenance costs.


----------



## williepete

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Like the hole in the water ya keep throwing money into.



B.O.A.T. = Break Out Another Thousand.



HereWeGoAgain said:


> Of course there are the fringe purchases and costs as well as schooling.



Airplanes and boats are like women. It's not the going in cost that kills you, it's the upkeep.


----------



## Oddball

Geaux4it said:


> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux


Underpowered, IMO...Even so, congrats to you....May you have numerous joyous hours of flight.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Oddball said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underpowered, IMO...Even so, congrats to you....May you have numerous joyous hours of flight.
Click to expand...


  For most guys everything is underpowered .....


----------



## WheelieAddict

Geaux4it said:


> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux


Awesome man. I have been lucky enough to know a pilot that let me take the yoke for a bit. Using the rudder pedal and yoke to make a nice banked turn while maintaining altitude was much harder than I expected. Takes skill and practice.

Enjoy your beautiful aircraft and stay safe.


----------



## williepete

WheelieAddict said:


> Takes skill and practice.



Nah. It's easy. Any 12-year-old can do it with 20 years of practice.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Geaux4it said:


> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux



Damn that makes me feel old....
I was still shitting green when the plane was manufactured.


----------



## flacaltenn

Geaux4it said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats something like that run if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 22K
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


That's doesn't hurt THAT bad. If the hangar space and maintenance doesn't break you.


----------



## WheelieAddict

flacaltenn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats something like that run if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 22K
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's doesn't hurt THAT bad. If the hangar space and maintenance doesn't break you.
Click to expand...

It takes serious commitment. You can't just "ride her hard and put her away wet" when you feel like it compared with other vehicles.


----------



## williepete

Good design. Over 47,000 Cherokees sold since 1960.

A little history:


----------



## Marion Morrison

I ain't going up in that thing. 


My cousin has one of those umm.."Piper Cubs", Thing is from the 60s..yellow?

I don't want no part of that, you ain't gettin' me up in it. 

Somehow, he takes off and lands on his daddy's land. The thing is small.

Looks like one person would be quite enough.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Marion Morrison said:


> I ain't going up in that thing.
> 
> 
> My cousin has one of those umm.."Piper Cubs", Thing is from the 60s..yellow?
> 
> I don't want no part of that, you ain't gettin' me up in it.
> 
> Somehow, he takes off and lands on his daddy's land. The thing is small.
> 
> Looks like one person would be quite enough.


Flight in a small aircraft is a great feeling and experience.


----------



## westwall

Geaux4it said:


> Me and the wife have had a Toy Hauler for years. Its on consignment now as we are shifting gears to another mode of travel. I learned to fly in 1996, had a lapse from 2003-2017, but I became current again last August. So, I'm not getting any younger so I bought my first plane. Renting for years is no comparison.
> 
> Its almost as old as I am lol
> 
> -Geaux









Congrats!  I love the Cherokee!  I flew one for more than a few years back in the 1970's early 80's.  Great little bird!


----------



## Marion Morrison

WheelieAddict said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't going up in that thing.
> 
> 
> My cousin has one of those umm.."Piper Cubs", Thing is from the 60s..yellow?
> 
> I don't want no part of that, you ain't gettin' me up in it.
> 
> Somehow, he takes off and lands on his daddy's land. The thing is small.
> 
> Looks like one person would be quite enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Flight in a small aircraft is a great feeling and experience.
Click to expand...


Opinions are subjective.

I might go 170 mph on a bike, I ain't doing that.

He asked me: "Wanna go up"? I'm like.."Isn't it about shootin' time?


----------



## westwall

flacaltenn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome man!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have been flying all over Tennessee and Kentucky. Picked it up in Minneapolis at end of April.
> 
> I still feel like an 8 year old at Christmas
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could have flown that plane when it was only about 10 years old. Took Aviation in High School. Soloed at 19. licensed by 21. Gave it up in Cali when I went to Silicon Valley. Took a couple check-rides in the SF Bay area and it was ALL WORK and no pleasure. Just not the cruising laid back experience I had in Florida.
> 
> That and my 1st wife's cousin flew into a mountain top in the LA basin one night and she really didn't want me to do it anymore. ATC kinda helped him into the mountain. Just got his instrument rating.
Click to expand...






You should have done your flying in the Bay Area out of Buchanan Field up in Concord.  Much nicer environment.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I'm thinking a helicopter would be a great way to get around in Appalachia.

Instead of going up, down, and around the mountain...straight line!


----------



## westwall

Marion Morrison said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't going up in that thing.
> 
> 
> My cousin has one of those umm.."Piper Cubs", Thing is from the 60s..yellow?
> 
> I don't want no part of that, you ain't gettin' me up in it.
> 
> Somehow, he takes off and lands on his daddy's land. The thing is small.
> 
> Looks like one person would be quite enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Flight in a small aircraft is a great feeling and experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opinions are subjective.
> 
> I might go 170 mph on a bike, I ain't doing that.
> 
> He asked me: "Wanna go up"? I'm like.."Isn't it about shootin' time?
Click to expand...








Yeah, those guys are crazy!


----------



## Marion Morrison

westwall said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't going up in that thing.
> 
> 
> My cousin has one of those umm.."Piper Cubs", Thing is from the 60s..yellow?
> 
> I don't want no part of that, you ain't gettin' me up in it.
> 
> Somehow, he takes off and lands on his daddy's land. The thing is small.
> 
> Looks like one person would be quite enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Flight in a small aircraft is a great feeling and experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opinions are subjective.
> 
> I might go 170 mph on a bike, I ain't doing that.
> 
> He asked me: "Wanna go up"? I'm like.."Isn't it about shootin' time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those guys are crazy!
Click to expand...

 
They're not in this little bitty airplane, though. That's a whole different animal.

When you have something you know, vs. something that's ancient and looks hokey.


----------



## westwall

williepete said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats something like that run if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the old joke goes:
> 
> "How much money does it cost to fly?"
> 
> "All of it."
Click to expand...






Or the corollary, "how do you build a small fortune in the aviation industry?  Start with a large one!"


----------



## westwall

Marion Morrison said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't going up in that thing.
> 
> 
> My cousin has one of those umm.."Piper Cubs", Thing is from the 60s..yellow?
> 
> I don't want no part of that, you ain't gettin' me up in it.
> 
> Somehow, he takes off and lands on his daddy's land. The thing is small.
> 
> Looks like one person would be quite enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Flight in a small aircraft is a great feeling and experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opinions are subjective.
> 
> I might go 170 mph on a bike, I ain't doing that.
> 
> He asked me: "Wanna go up"? I'm like.."Isn't it about shootin' time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those guys are crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not in this little bitty airplane, though. That's a whole different animal.
> 
> When you have something you know ,vs. something that's ancient and looks hokey.
Click to expand...






No, they're on a teensy, tiny bike!  YIKES!


----------



## Marion Morrison

westwall said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't going up in that thing.
> 
> 
> My cousin has one of those umm.."Piper Cubs", Thing is from the 60s..yellow?
> 
> I don't want no part of that, you ain't gettin' me up in it.
> 
> Somehow, he takes off and lands on his daddy's land. The thing is small.
> 
> Looks like one person would be quite enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Flight in a small aircraft is a great feeling and experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opinions are subjective.
> 
> I might go 170 mph on a bike, I ain't doing that.
> 
> He asked me: "Wanna go up"? I'm like.."Isn't it about shootin' time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those guys are crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not in this little bitty airplane, though. That's a whole different animal.
> 
> When you have something you know ,vs. something that's ancient and looks hokey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're on a teensy, tiny bike!  YIKES!
Click to expand...



Bah, they're on liter bikes that are tried and true.

Piper Cub is like : "Hey, wanna take a ride with me on my aerial moped?"

True story. I passed.


----------



## flacaltenn

westwall said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome man!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have been flying all over Tennessee and Kentucky. Picked it up in Minneapolis at end of April.
> 
> I still feel like an 8 year old at Christmas
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could have flown that plane when it was only about 10 years old. Took Aviation in High School. Soloed at 19. licensed by 21. Gave it up in Cali when I went to Silicon Valley. Took a couple check-rides in the SF Bay area and it was ALL WORK and no pleasure. Just not the cruising laid back experience I had in Florida.
> 
> That and my 1st wife's cousin flew into a mountain top in the LA basin one night and she really didn't want me to do it anymore. ATC kinda helped him into the mountain. Just got his instrument rating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have done your flying in the Bay Area out of Buchanan Field up in Concord.  Much nicer environment.
Click to expand...


Some pals flew out of there. I agree. used to catch rides to Las Vegas conventions from there. Really neat night approach. Problem WAS -- its anywhere from 40 minutes to an HOUR or more in traffic from the SF peninsula by car. Did most of most of my rides out of San Carlos. The "cross-wind" challenge strip of these United States. Learn to love the crab..


----------



## westwall

Marion Morrison said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flight in a small aircraft is a great feeling and experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are subjective.
> 
> I might go 170 mph on a bike, I ain't doing that.
> 
> He asked me: "Wanna go up"? I'm like.."Isn't it about shootin' time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those guys are crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not in this little bitty airplane, though. That's a whole different animal.
> 
> When you have something you know ,vs. something that's ancient and looks hokey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're on a teensy, tiny bike!  YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, they're on liter bikes that are tried and true.
> 
> Piper Cub is like : "Hey, wanna take a ride with me on my aerial moped?"
> 
> True story. I passed.
Click to expand...






Yeah, sure...I'll pass thank you!


----------



## westwall

flacaltenn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome man!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have been flying all over Tennessee and Kentucky. Picked it up in Minneapolis at end of April.
> 
> I still feel like an 8 year old at Christmas
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could have flown that plane when it was only about 10 years old. Took Aviation in High School. Soloed at 19. licensed by 21. Gave it up in Cali when I went to Silicon Valley. Took a couple check-rides in the SF Bay area and it was ALL WORK and no pleasure. Just not the cruising laid back experience I had in Florida.
> 
> That and my 1st wife's cousin flew into a mountain top in the LA basin one night and she really didn't want me to do it anymore. ATC kinda helped him into the mountain. Just got his instrument rating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have done your flying in the Bay Area out of Buchanan Field up in Concord.  Much nicer environment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some pals flew out of there. I agree. used to catch rides to Las Vegas conventions from there. Really neat night approach. Problem WAS -- its anywhere from 40 minutes to an HOUR or more in traffic from the SF peninsula by car. Did most of most of my rides out of San Carlos. The "cross-wind" challenge strip of these United States. Learn to love the crab..
Click to expand...







When i am going to the City I fly into Buchanan and take BART over.  Saves having to have a car and it's a hell of a lot quicker.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Eh, I know, it really is a tried-and-true platform, but I'm askeered. 


I know he'd do some loop-de-loops n stuff. I aint dumb.

I busted me a couple ernge clays and called it a day.


----------



## cnm

How many hours left on engine and airframe?


----------



## WheelieAddict

westwall said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't going up in that thing.
> 
> 
> My cousin has one of those umm.."Piper Cubs", Thing is from the 60s..yellow?
> 
> I don't want no part of that, you ain't gettin' me up in it.
> 
> Somehow, he takes off and lands on his daddy's land. The thing is small.
> 
> Looks like one person would be quite enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Flight in a small aircraft is a great feeling and experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opinions are subjective.
> 
> I might go 170 mph on a bike, I ain't doing that.
> 
> He asked me: "Wanna go up"? I'm like.."Isn't it about shootin' time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those guys are crazy!
Click to expand...

The TT is nuts. Takes a rare breed. Most moto gp guys (some of the best riders in the world) don't even consider entering that race.


----------



## flacaltenn

Marion Morrison said:


> Eh, I know, it really is a tried-and-true platform, but I'm askeered.
> 
> 
> I know he'd do some loop-de-loops n stuff. I aint dumb.
> 
> I busted me a couple ernge clays and called it a day.



The Cherokee is a solid plane. Now if it was a tail dragging Piper cub with the side door open towing a banner over Daytona Beach -- THAT'S  a risky proposition..  My H.S. bud had that job at 18.. Great views of the beach from 300 feet east of the shoreline.and wave high...  But we were both good swimmers.


----------



## westwall

WheelieAddict said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't going up in that thing.
> 
> 
> My cousin has one of those umm.."Piper Cubs", Thing is from the 60s..yellow?
> 
> I don't want no part of that, you ain't gettin' me up in it.
> 
> Somehow, he takes off and lands on his daddy's land. The thing is small.
> 
> Looks like one person would be quite enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Flight in a small aircraft is a great feeling and experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opinions are subjective.
> 
> I might go 170 mph on a bike, I ain't doing that.
> 
> He asked me: "Wanna go up"? I'm like.."Isn't it about shootin' time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those guys are crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The TT is nuts. Takes a rare breed. Most moto gp guys (some of the best riders in the world) don't even consider entering that race.
Click to expand...





The FIM prohibits them from entering.  Valentino has a few of them up to his private race track though.


----------



## WheelieAddict

westwall said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions are subjective.
> 
> I might go 170 mph on a bike, I ain't doing that.
> 
> He asked me: "Wanna go up"? I'm like.."Isn't it about shootin' time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those guys are crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not in this little bitty airplane, though. That's a whole different animal.
> 
> When you have something you know ,vs. something that's ancient and looks hokey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're on a teensy, tiny bike!  YIKES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, they're on liter bikes that are tried and true.
> 
> Piper Cub is like : "Hey, wanna take a ride with me on my aerial moped?"
> 
> True story. I passed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure...I'll pass thank you!
Click to expand...

Imagine being one of the sidecar guys. This is truly trusting your life to someone else.


----------



## Marion Morrison

cnm said:


> How many hours left on engine and airframe?



It's been thoroughly gone through and all. They have a dedicated guy for that. He does it all.


Steam tractors, Piper Cubs, etc..

There was a guy like that out at the port when I worked there. My job was to lift him up on a forklift wherever he wanted to go. OSHA may not would have approved, but he damn sure got it done.




He engineered the 40k forklift with with counter-weights made of steel plate we already had. Basically it was just big bolts with plates added on on the back.

We pushed the limits.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Marion Morrison said:


> Eh, I know, it really is a tried-and-true platform, but I'm askeered.
> 
> 
> I know he'd do some loop-de-loops n stuff. I aint dumb.
> 
> I busted me a couple ernge clays and called it a day.


Being in the air isn't scary at all if you think about it. You are kind of in a big motorized glider. Engine dies you just glide to the best spot to set her down. Only time it ever felt sketchy for me in a small plane is landing one time. 

What is a lot of fun is flying in a float plane. The lake is your runway! 7th lake in the Adirondacks is a nice spot for this, you can bargain for a deal during the week they are more than happy to make a few bucks and fly.


----------



## cnm

WheelieAddict said:


> Only time it ever felt sketchy for me in a small plane is landing one time.


Take offs are no worry, the best arrangement is to avoid landing in them.


----------



## Geaux4it

cnm said:


> How many hours left on engine and airframe?



Low time airframe with ~3650TT. Engine is at 1650 SMOH (since major overhaul). Lycoming recommends rebuild at 2000 hrs however, if the engine is taken care of, it can go well past that to 2400 or so

-Geaux


----------

